# آحاد الصوم الكبير والتمسك بالفضائل



## ramzy1913 (9 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                     آحاد الصوم الكبير و التمسك بالفضائل
أحبائي:الكنيسة تنادي في الصوم الكبير كل خروف تائه عن حظيرة الرب أن يرجع إلى أحضان الله بالتوبة والدموع .. والصوم ليس هو فقط موسم التوبة لكنه أيضا موسم اقتناء الفضائل

وقراءات الصوم الكبير تدور كلها حول محورين أساسيين وهما

المحور الأول هو أن الصوم فرصة لتقديم توبة للرب. 
المحور الثاني هو أن نتذكر قول الكتاب "تمسك بما عندك" .. فقد يضيع إنسان إذا وجد نفسه كل يوم يسقط تحت وطأة الخطية فيتخلى عن ماكان عنده ويعتبر أن الصلاة القصيرة التي كان عنده ويعتبر أن الصلاة القصيرة التي كان يصليها لا تفيده شيئا أو أن الصوم الهزيل الذي كان يقدمه لا يقبله الله.. أدعوكم الآن لنتابع معا هذان المحوران من خلال آحاد الصوم الكبير

أحد الرفاع:- توضح لنا الكنسية ضرورة ملازمة الصلاة والصدقة للصوم فهما جناحي الصوم وهذا بجانب حسن معاملة الآخرين

أحد الكنوز:- يقول الكتاب "حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضا" (مت21:6) فأين هي كنوزك ؟ هل كل مالك هو في السماء! ولكن لا تخف إن كنت لا تستطيع ذلك بسبب عدو الخير الذي يجذبك إلى العالم فتذكر أن الشيطان جرب قديما السيد المسيح على الجبل

أحد التجربة:- لاتيأس عندما تتعرض للتجارب لأن السيد المسيح أنتصر وهزم الشيطان ولكن لا تخدع نفسك فالنصرة لكي تأتي لابد يكون معها ثبات في المسيح.وحتى إن لم تستطع أن تنتصر في التجربة وضللت الطريق ضع أمام عينيك توبة الابن الضال

أحد الابن الضال:- ثق أنه عند توبتك ورجوعك ستجد أحضان الله مفتوحة وفي انتظارك .. ولكن يا ليت يكون لك ما كان عند الابن الضال الذي تسمى بالابن الشاطر إذ أنه استيقظ من غفلته وكان له ضمير يقظ ولم يؤجل رجوعه وكان أيضا يفهم جيدا ما تفعله الخطية بالإنسان إذ تحوله من ابن لأبيه إلى عبد عنده فقال لأبيه "ولست مستحقا أن ادعى لك ابنا بل اجعلني كأحد أجرائك" ونرى حنان الأبوة إذ أعطاه الحلة الأولى (أي نعمة البنوة) وذبح له خروف رمز لسر الأفخارستيا وأعطاه حذاء في قدميه أي إعطاؤه كل وسائط الخلاص التي تؤهله للسير في طريق الله.. وإن كانت حالتك أكثر ضلالا من الابن الضال.. تعال نتأمل قصة أول كارزة بالمسيح

أحد السامرية:- "السيد المسيح ترك اليهودية ومضى إلى الجليل وكان لابد له أن يجتاز السامرة" (يو4: 3،4) ..وهذا كله لأجل نفس واحدة خرج ليبحث عنها في وقت الساعة السادسة (12ظهرا) وجلس عند البئر إذ كان قد تعب من السفر.. لقد رأى فيها مظهر خاطئ وجوهر يحمل قلب ملئ بالصفات الحسنة فقد جاءت تستقي ماء في وقت الظهيرة وكان المعتاد أن الناس يخرجون صباحا ليحصلوا على ماء لكن لأنها كان لديها حياء من خطيتها خرجت ظهرا لكي لا تتعامل مع الناس .. فلنسأل أنفسنا هل عندما نفعل الخطية نستحي ونخجل أم ندخل في مناقشات محاولين تبرير أنفسنا؟ وأيضا كان عندها اعتزاز بجنسها حتى إن قال الآخرين أن السامريين خطاة لكنها لم تنكر أنها سامريه وتحدثت مع المسيح وهي تعلم أنه يهودي واليهود يعتبروا السامريين نجسين .. وشهد عنها السيد المسيح أنها صادقة فلم تنكر أن كان لها خمسة أزواج والذي معها الآن ليس هو زوجها ولم تلقي باللوم على الآخرين إذ كان من الممكن أن تعتقد أن الناس هم الذين أخبروا السيد المسيح عن سيرتها وخطيتها لأنها لم تكن تعرف بعد أن المسيح هو الذي يكلمها .. وفي النهاية تركت جرتها كدليل أن الكرازة والخدمة أصبحت عندها أهم من الضروريات والجسديات فكان من الممكن أن تملأ الجرة بالماء وترجع إلى بيتها ثم تخرج لتبشر بالمسيح وتقول "هلموا انظروا إنسانا قال لى كل ما فعلت0 العل هذا هو المسيح" ( يو 4 : 29 ( لكنها لم تفعل ذلك إذ جعلت الله أولا فأصبحت أول مبشرة لمدينة السامرة المدينة التي قال عنها السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "إلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا" فكان ينتظر هذه الكارزة العظيمة.. فمهما كانت ضعفاتك تمسك بما عندك تمسك بجهادك فستنال الخلاص من قبل الرب, كالسامرية وإن سيطرت عليك الخطية زمانا طويلا فلا تيأس أيضا إذ أن الله أعطى الشفاء للمخلع

أحد المخلع :- أن أصبحت الخطية كطوق حولك وأقعدتك عن الحركة ورُبطت برباطات الشر الله يستطيع أن يفك قيودك لأنه يحبك ولكن كالمخلع الذي أحتمل المرض 38 عاما في صبر ورجاء وثقة أن الله يستطيع أن يشفيه وسأله السيد المسيح سؤال نتعجب أمامه "أتريد أن تبرأ" .. لعلنا نقول أمثل هذا السؤال يُوجه لمريض بعد 38 عاما! فالرد الطبيعي هو التأكيد على رغبته في الشفاء ولكن هذا السؤال لكي يوضح لنا الرب صفة في هذا المخلع وهي أنه فال أنه ليس له أحد يلقيه في البركة متى تحرك الماء حيث كان الملاك ينزل أحيانا ويحرك الماء فمن نزل أولا بعد تحريك الماء يبرأ من أي مرض .. وهذه الإجابة تدل على أنه كان يعتبر نفسه رجل شرير لذلك ليس له أصحاب فلو كان رجل صالح كان يجد له معين يساعده في شفاؤه من مرضه .. فهل لدينا هذا الاتضاع الذي يجعلنا نعتبر أنفسنا لاشيء طاعة لوصية الإنجيل "كذلك أنتم أيضا متى فعلتم كل ما أمرتم به فقولوا أننا عبيد بطالون لأننا أنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا" (لو 17 : 10)وإن كانت حالتك أصعب وأصعب وأصبحت لا ترى المسيح أمامك لا تفقد رجاؤك وضع نصب عينيك المولود أعمى

أحد المولود أعمى:- حقا أن قصة هذا الإنسان تثير الإعجاب و الدهشة.. 
أولا: عندما رآه السيد المسيح وكان معه تلاميذه "سأله التلاميذ يا معلم من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى وُلد أعمى" ( يو 9 : 2 ) كنا ننتظر أن يتسرع الأعمى ليدافع عن نفسه ويقول لهم ليس لكم شأن من المخطئ لكن لم ينطق بكلمة حتى دافع عنه السيد المسيح وقال لا هذا أخطأ و لا أبواه لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه وفى ذلك كان يحقق قول الكتاب "الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون" 
ثانيا: طلب منه السيد المسيح أشياء غير طبيعية ويستحيل على العقل البشري أن يقبلها..في البداية وضع طينا وطلى عيني الأعمى فالعقل يعرف أن الطين لو وضع في عين سليمة يضرها لكن الأعمى لم يتذمر.. وبعد ذلك قال له اذهب وأغتسل في بركة سلوام وهذا المكان يبعد 6 ك عن المكان الذي تقابل فيه السيد المسيح مع الأعمى فكيف يسير وهو أعمى ووجهه ملطخ بالطين كل هذه المسافة وكان من الممكن أن يعتبر ذلك إهانة وذل له لكنه قبل ذلك بتسليم كامل لشخص لم يكن يعلم بعد أنه المسيح. 
ثالثا: تخيلوا معي إنسان محروم منذ ولادته من رؤية الدنيا و الأشجار و الطبيعة والناس و....عندما يشفى ما هو المتوقع أن يفعله بعد شفاؤه مباشرة ؟ فأي شخص في مكانه كان يتمتع بالحياة أسبوع أو أسبوعين وبعد ذلك يفكر في الذي شفاه وقد لا يفكر لكن هذا الرجل أول ما فعله أنه ذهب ليشكر السيد المسيح.. 
رابعا: وعندما تحير الجيران في أمره وكانوا يتشاورون هل هذا هو الأعمى الذي كان يستعطي كان من الممكن أن يتهرب من سمعة لصقت به كل حياته أنه كان يأخذ صدقة لكنه كان لديه جرأة ولم ينكر ذلك وعندما امسكوه اليهود ليشترك معهم في إدانة السيد المسيح لم يقبل وقال لهم أهو خاطئ لست أعلم لكن أعلم أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر ونحن نعلم أن الله لا يسمع للخطاة أي أن ذلك الشخص بار لذلك تجرى على يديه المعجزات .. قال ذلك مع أنه كان يعلم أن من يشهد للمسيح يطردونه من المدينة لكنه شهد بالحق دون خوف من اليهود عكس ما فعله أبواه إذ خافا أن يشهدا أن ابنهم كان أعمى والآن يبصر.. 
وأخيرا تقابل مع السيد المسيح وسجد له وآمن به ويقول التاريخ أن هذا المولود أعمى صار أسقفا ثم شهيدا على اسم المسيح....*وبعد أن نعيش موسم 
توبة في الصوم الأربعيني المقدس نفرح ونتهلل إذ نرى دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم ملكا

أحد الشعانين:- في هذا اليوم نسأل أنفسنا هل الله يملك على قلوبنا ؟ فهو لا يقبل أن يكون معه ملك آخر (مثل الشيطان والمادة والذات و....) وبعد طقس هذا اليوم الفرايحي تعود الكنيسة مساءا بالستائر السوداء لكي نتذكر "إن لم نتألم معه لا نتمجد أيضا معه" وندخل في شركة المسيح في أسبوع الآلام لكي نفرح بالقيامة المجيدة.. الله يعطينا توبة قوية ومقبولة ويعطينا ليس فقط أن نتمسك بما عندنا بل نسعى لكي يزيد ما عندنا من فضائل ونكون أبناء مقدسين له.. وله المجد والكرامة إلى الأبد آمين
نيافة الانبا أبرام اسقف الفيوم

منقووول


----------



## elamer1000 (9 مارس 2011)

*رائع *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 مارس 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2011)

التمسك بالفضائل والمحافظة على مصرنا العزيزة


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2011)

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 مارس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا لروعه الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا لروعه الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 مارس 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 أبريل 2011)




----------

